# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Verschiedene Maissorten in Thailand

## TeigerWutz

.



Thai Yellow Sweetcorn / Khao Pot Waan/ ???????????

Thai Yellow Waxy Corn/ Khao Pot Teun Luang/ ???????????????

Thai Black Waxy Corn/ Khao Pot Tein Dham/ ?????????????? 

Thai Mixed Waxy Corn/ Khao Pot Tein Ruam/ ???????????????

Thai Black Waxy Corn/ Khao Pot Tein Dham/ ??????????????

Thai Waxy Corn/ Khao Pot Teun – ????????????

Thai White Sweetcorn/ Khao Pot Khao 8 Paew - ?????????? 8 ??? 

Thai White Waxy Corn / Khao Pot Tein Khao/ ???????????????

Thai White Babycorn/ Khao Pot On Khao/ ?????????????????

Thai Yellow Babycorn/ Khao Pot On Luang/ ????????????????????


Habe die Ehre  

TW

----------


## Enrico

Schöne Zusammenfassung   ::

----------

